
Comcast can popup alerts like this in the G+ client for iOS? - dredmorbius
https://plus.google.com/+paulbeard/posts/SBikgEj44iB
======
dredmorbius
As noted on the discussion, it's not positively clear that this is Comcast or
perhaps another third party. But HTML injections on a Web client are being
done in Comcast's name, and Comcast have claimed this capability. It's an
exceptionally strong argument for HTTPS _everywhere_.

Several Googlers on the discussion as well, though speaking for themselves.

------
_1
Doesn't iOS force HTTPS-only connections from within apps?

